# Masterbuilt Smoker question



## curty

I just bought a Masterbuilt smoker and was wondering if it is waterproof.
When your done smoking do you have to cover it or bring it inside. 
What do you guys do?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Cover it or bring it in! I have one and the grates and such do last longer if inside or covered. Most likely will sell mine come spring as I have a new smoker that I like better and is bigger.


----------



## Ref

Curty,

I cover mine and store it in a shed attached to my garage. Check with Ken W. He also has a Masterbuilt smoker.

Jim


----------



## curty

I just bought mine on tuesday, Im going to try it today,(smoked meatloaf)
from a recipe on the forum.

Im pretty new to this smoking thing 

Was in Scheels that day and they had them advertised for $169.00 and when I got there they had marked them down to $149.00, I couldnt pass it up.


----------



## curty

Thanks guys. i guess it makes sense to cover it or take it inside. I have a garden shed out back and Ill just store it in there.


----------



## MossyMO

curty
I keep mine inside.
Before you put the meatloaf in be sure and run it dry for a few hours to burn off the man made material odors and then spray it down the walls of it with Pam and run a few loads of wood chips through it to season it. Don't want your meatloaf to have a sheetmetal taste to it. The more you use it the more seasoned it will get and food just gets better with every use. 
Good luckk with the meatloaf, you will probably never make one in the oven again !!!


----------



## curty

I never thought of that Mossy. thanks

Oh and by the way if the meatloaf turns out crappy

IM BLAMMING YOU>>>Its your recipe :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

Not a problem, I will take full responsibility !!!


----------



## curty

MossyMO said:


> Not a problem, I will take full responsibility !!!


OK Mossy here is the result,

:lol: YOUR OFF THE HOOK :lol:

That smoked meatloaf turned out great. Awesome!!
My wife and I had our son and his girlfriend over and all three are fairly light meat eaters. I was starting to wonder if they were going to leave me any leftovers for dinner today.


----------



## MossyMO

curty
Congrats on a successful first smoke !!!
So what on the menu for your next smoke?


----------



## curty

Im not sure but the vision of ribs are dancing in my head. :jammin:

Some of the things on the agenda are
ribs
chicken
turkey
fish
sausage
wieners


----------



## KEN W

My whole family will be at my house this weekend for Christmas.....I am smoking 4 full rack of ribs on Saturday.

I will be smoking fish on Wed,Buckboard Bacon Canadian style on Thurs.

Plus my brother and nephew and I made 50 lbs., of Summer Sausage and 25 lbs. of Polish today in our Masterbuilts.The whole house smells like smoke and garlic.....great time of year right now!!!!


----------



## Cyrus

MossyMo or Curty

Did you guys use a regular bread loaf pan for the meatloaf? Or is there a better way.

I picked up a Masterbuilt this week and want to try something sorta fool proof or not to expensive and this sounds like a good start. I spent the afternoon seasoning the smoker so it's just a matter of finding some time to make something.


----------



## MossyMO

Cyrus
I use a pan shaped like a bowl with a bunch of 1/2" holes in it and it has handles on the sides; kind of looks like a half sized wok. I know Menards and Lowes have them for around $5 in their outdoor cooking areas.


----------



## curty

I use a simular pan. I just happened to be in a store and found a non stick pan about 8 by 10 that had a bunch of 1/4 inch holes in it.

I think you will want something with holes to let the fat drip out of the meat. If nothing else just buy one of those disposable foil pans at the grocery store and punch a bunch of holes in it.


----------



## djleye

> Im pretty new to this smoking thing


Curty, I have met you and I find that hard to believe!!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## curty

djleye said:


> Im pretty new to this smoking thing
> 
> 
> 
> Curty, I have met you and I find that hard to believe!!!!!! :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

  After I re read that statment the other day I thought someone would bring it up. :lol:


----------



## Cyrus

Thanks for the pan info guys. I found a couple foil pans that worked. Next time I will take a couple of loaf pans to the drill press :lol:

MossyMo. The meatloaf was great. I made two small loafs took about 2 hours.


----------



## curty

Cyrus, Good to hear it worked out. Ill be brining a couple of rack of ribs tomorrow morning then smoke em later in the day. ( Mossy's recipe)


----------



## MossyMO

Cyrus
I am glad you like the meatloaf; and thank you, good stuff !!!

Curty
On the ribs, try them at 235º to 245º when you open the foil. Last summer I was having better luck with the ribs to be perfect at those temps in a Masterbuilt.

To me ribs are the hardest to perfect; pulled pork, brisket, even sausage are easy compared to ribs. But what I will say is you can not ruin ribs..... They always taste great !!!

Curty
Next smoked beans !!! ? Should have them with the ribs !!!


----------



## KEN W

One thing I have found with the Masterbuilt.The water pan could be larger.Make sure you put your meat,whatever it is in the center over the water pan.It will get to much heat close to the back corners on just about every rack and burn.

Also make sure you brine the ribs for a couple hours first......keeps them much juicyer.


----------



## djleye

Do you guys always use the water pan??? I know that Field Hunter never uses his and I hve never had a meal from him that wasn't unbelievable!!!!! I use it most of the time, but I have begun to use it less!!


----------



## KEN W

I use it for ribs,pork butt and brisket. Because they are in for so long.It kind of depends on the temp you set it at.Plus how much you have in......The edges not over the pan can get to much heat.

Example.....Ref and I both have one of these.We made 50 lbs. of summer sausage the past weekend.The ends of the sticks got to done and dried out. In my smoker it seems the hottest spot is in the back right corner.


----------



## curty

MossyMO said:


> Curty
> On the ribs, try them at 235º to 245º when you open the foil. Last summer I was having better luck with the ribs to be perfect at those temps in a Masterbuilt.
> 
> To me ribs are the hardest to perfect; pulled pork, brisket, even sausage are easy compared to ribs. But what I will say is you can not ruin ribs..... They always taste great !!!
> 
> Curty
> Next smoked beans !!! ? Should have them with the ribs !!!


Thanks for the advise, I will do that. In the past ive bought smoked ribs from our local butcher that were not completely done yet. I then put them in a crock pot for the day with some bbq sauce, the meat was tender as could be.

Smoked beans ?? hhmmm sounds good. (recipe please) or how you do yours?


----------



## curty

My masterpiece :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Curty.....that's an nice looking meatloaf.....I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## MossyMO

WICKED SMOKED BEANS

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 
1/2 medium onion, diced 
1/2 Bell pepper, diced 
1 - 2 jalapeño peppers, diced (seeding is optional, your preference) 
1 - 55 ounce can Bush's Baked Beans 
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained 
1 cup brown sugar, packed 
1 cup ketchup 
1/2 - 1 Tbsp. dry (ground) mustard

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender in the bacon grease.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160°). Stir about every 1/2 hour to mix smoke into the bean mixture.

Use your preference in wood chips and after you have tried them you may want to modify some ingredients or add others. This is just a great base recipe to start out with.

If you are smoking any meat at the same time in your smoker, make sure the meat is located on a rake above the beans, the drippings just *** great taste !!!


----------



## curty

Those beans sound good, I do believe I will make those on Christmas day!

Thanks for the recipe Mossy, The ribs are in the smoker as I type.
After the brine and the rub they already were making my mouth water


----------



## curty

KEN W said:


> Curty.....that's an nice looking meatloaf.....I haven't tried that yet.


Thanks Ken, My first one and it turned out great.


----------



## KEN W

Mossy....I have a recipe very similar to that one.Except no peppers.
A couple squirts of regular mustard instead of the dry and 4 cloves fresh garlic.then add a couple good squirts of Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce.

The important thing is to stir them every 1/2 hour or so to get more smoked taste in.


----------



## MossyMO

Ken W
For me the peppers with the seeds taken out are good. I like hot n' spicy but in recent years my stomache tells me the next day "no more" (my body is telling me I am getting old, but my mind is trying not to accept it) !!!

I like the cloves of garlic addition. Like I said, it is a great base recipe to start out with, then modify to your preference or make additions (I think that is with all recipes).


----------



## MossyMO

curty
I am assuming you have not smoked a fatty yet?

Now while you still have that smirk on your face, that is not what I am talking about !!!

A fatty can just be a 1 pound roll of pork sausage put in your smoker plain or you can flatten out the sausage like a pancake and add what ever spices and ingredients you feel; cheese, chopped tomatoes, chopped onion, etc. Then roll it up and seal the ends with sausage to keep the ingredients inside of the fatty. Set your smoker at 225º and smoke till the internal temp of the fatty is 155º. On the outside of the fatty you can leave it plain, apply your favorite rub or wrap in bacon. Fatty's can be made several differnet ways. Whenever you fire up your smoker it is a great way to use up unused rack room.

These can be frozen after you make them and microwave up great, even cut off a slice and have as a breakfast McMuffin. Fatty's are addictive, make an itlalian fatty, a breakfast fatty, etc.

So now are you thinking of rolling out a fatty?


----------



## curty

MossyMO said:


> curty
> I am assuming you have not smoked a fatty yet?
> 
> Now while you still have that smirk on your face, that is not what I am talking about !!!
> So now are you thinking of rolling out a fatty?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

hey that sounds good, I wonder what my wife would say if I told her I'm going out back to smoke a fatty. 

I will give that a try. it sounds like a cheap easy meal.

By the way the ribs I smoked last night were unbelievable. I had no idea I could cook a set of baby backs like that. Awesome stuff. Great recipe


----------



## KEN W

I have a chunk of Venison Pastrami in mine right now for sandwich meat this weekend.


----------



## Dick Monson

Guys, I was looking at dehydrators for making jerky, but would the Masterbuilt smoker work, maybe with more trays? I'm thinking the higher temp setting on it might be safer for wild jerky meats. (over 165 degrees)


----------



## KEN W

Dick,

I don't know why it wouldn't work.It would be like putting it in the oven.


----------



## djleye

I use my dehydrator all the time for ground and formed jerky. I have one of the jerky shooters and it works great!! Very tasty!!!


----------



## Dick Monson

dj, I don't mean to steal the topic with dehydrators but I wondered if the Masterbuilt would do jerky too, as well as it does the job on other cuts. Because I was looking at 9 tray 1200 W dehydrator for more money. A buddy gave me a great recipe for jerky and I'd like to get some guys to split a bison and jerk it up.


----------



## KEN W

Dick.....if you are talking about muscle meat it would work fine.....ground up jerky would probably need screens as the meat would fall through the racks.


----------



## drjongy

I make whole muscle jerky in my Masterbuilt and it works great. You're basically dehydrating in the Masterbuilt anyway...you don't want to cook jerky. 10-12 hours at 140 degrees is what I used.


----------



## Cyrus

Dick

I just got my Masterbuilt smoker so this is new to me but I made a batch of jerky and it turned out very well. I sliced up a roast and marinated it for jerky. I put it in the smoker at 165 degrees for a couple hours and then turned it down to 150 for the rest of the drying. It got a little dryer on the edges than I liked but not dry to where it was not edible. I think my next batch will be 165 degrees for 1 hour and then turn the heat down to 140 for the remainder of the drying process.

drjongy is right you don't want to cook it you want to dehydrate it. I kinda got concerned with using just the dehydrator because of the low heat and reading about making jerky safe by raising the temps above 160 degrees. For years I have made jerky in the dehydrator without any problems so not to sure how important the higher temp is. Once you have jerky out of the smoker you may never go back to dehydrator jerky. At least thats my preference. The smoke adds a lot of flavor.

The biggest problem with the smoker for me is the lack of space. This can be solved with some extra racks just got to think of a way to do it. I want to make some ground jerky sometime but can't find any kind of jerky screens that will work with the Masterbuilt.

Anyone make any kind of screens for there smoker? I would prefer stainless steel but can't locate anything yet.


----------



## MossyMO

As long as the seasoning you are using has a cure in it or you have added cure to it and you let it sit overnight in cure there is no need to worry about he low temps and meat spoiling. Smoke on !!!


----------



## jhegg

Dick,
Could you give us your receipe for the pastrami? If so, Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Dick Monson

Jim, the receipe was for jerky:
6# ground deer meat
2 Tbs soy sauce
4 tsp liquid smoke
1 Tbs crushed red pepper
1/4 to 1/2 cup water
1/2 cup Allegro marinade-hot and spicey
2 Tbs of each packet of Jerky Cure (this comes 2 products in 1 can)
2 1/2 tsp meat tenderizer
1 Tbs black pepper
Mix all and let season for 12-24 hours. Put through jerky gun and dehydrate @ 145 degrees about 5 hours.
--------------------------------------

The reason I asked about the smoker with it's higher temp (160) was that I read a note from a veternarian about parasites in wild meat and that 160 would knock 'em out. Maybe not a problem though.


----------



## KEN W

Jim,

i'm the one who made the pastrami and it was excellent.My relatives all liked it.

I took the bottom round from a deer hind quarter and brined it for 4 days,It weighed about 4 pounds.Inject it with about 4 injectors full of a mixture of:

1 qt. of water
1 oz. of Modern cure
1 1/2 oz. salt
1 oz. of powdered sugar
2 tsp. diced smashed garlic or 2 tsp garlic powder....fresh is better

Mix all together in the water.Inject into the meat.Put in a zip lock bag.Refrigerate for 4 days.

Place in the smoker with no smoke at 130 degrees for 1 hour.Raise temp to 210 degrees.Add 2-3 oz. of wood and smoke for 2 hours.Put a meat thermometer in the meat and leave it in there until it reaches 170 degrees.When done take it out and allow to get to room temp.Then refrigerate over night.

You pretty much need a meat slicer to get it sliced thin enough.A very sharp fillet knife will work in a pinch.You want it sliced as thin as possible.


----------



## jhegg

Sorry Ken, thanks to both you and Dick!


----------



## KEN W

Jim,

forgot one thing.....when you take it out of the brine......sprinkle paprika all over it then some fresh ground black pepper all over.Gives it a nice color and sliced thin the pepper isn't overpowering.


----------



## Cyrus

Hi

I have a 14lb turkey in some brine that I want to put in my smoker. Kinda big I know but it's the smallest I could find for a fresh turkey.

My question is when do I start putting the smoke to the bird and when do I stop. I like hickory but read that apple may be a better choice of woods. Anyone mix apple and hickory woods or just used hickory for poultry?

I am guessing it will take about 8 to 11 hours at 230 - 240 degrees to reach 165 to 170 internal temp.


----------



## north14

Has anyone made ground jerky in this smoker? Like from a jerky shooter? Or are the oven racks easier to use?


----------



## KEN W

north14 said:


> Has anyone made ground jerky in this smoker? Like from a jerky shooter?  Or are the oven racks easier to use?


The wires on the racks are to far apart......ground meat will fall through.You would need smaller mesh screens.


----------



## curty

Cyrus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 14lb turkey in some brine that I want to put in my smoker. Kinda big I know but it's the smallest I could find for a fresh turkey.
> 
> My question is when do I start putting the smoke to the bird and when do I stop. I like hickory but read that apple may be a better choice of woods. Anyone mix apple and hickory woods or just used hickory for poultry?
> 
> I am guessing it will take about 8 to 11 hours at 230 - 240 degrees to reach 165 to 170 internal temp.


I really cannot help you there as I am new to smoking and have not done a turkey yet. But one idea is to use apple juice in the water pan, But a turkey and the amount of time it will be in the smoker you will probably need to refill the water pan at some point.


----------



## Cyrus

Curty
The apple juice with water is just what I have done. I suppose smoke time is a preference in taste but just kinda wanted a rough idea. I will just wing it and see what happens thats part of the fun. I hope I like apple wood thats what I am using. I put the bird on at 10am and turned the heat up to 260 deg so maybe I can eat by 6pm and not 10 or 11pm :lol: I guess I can always finish it off in the oven.

I made a Boston Butt for Christmas smoked with hickory and it took 8 hours instead of 6. Worth the wait. It didn't last long.


----------



## MossyMO

Cyrus
I am not hitting on you but that is a nice looking butt you have there !!!

What internal meat temp did you smoke it to? Was it made for slicing or pulling? If it was for pulling I have a finishing sauce recipe that just adds extra taste to an allready great pulled pork.


----------



## Cyrus

MossyMo

I cooked the butt to 200 degrees and pulled it. I didn't add anything. Just left it up to who ever was eating to do what they wanted. As for myself a bun and some fresh ground pepper and the pork is all I need. And maybe a beer to go with it.

What is a finishing sauce?

The turkey turned out very well. I smoked it just about to the end (7 hours). I weighed out 4oz of dry apple wood and added about a 1/4 cup of wood chunks every half hour till it was all gone and it was about right. I still prefer hickory wood. I might try and smoke the next turkey with half hickory and half apple. Not sure if mixing the two woods will give good results or not. I had problems keeping heat in the smoker so I moved it into the garage. I never got above 232 degrees regardless. I was trying for 260 deg but never got there. It was about 4 deg when I started and 19 deg by the time I got finished smoking.


----------



## curty

Cyrus, Now those two dishes look great! 
Last week I smoked some more ribs, (4racks). I could'nt get the temp up either, at least not until the very end. But it was real cold out that day and the smoker was not sheltered at all.

How was the turkey meat? Moist? dry? too smoky? not smoky enough?


----------



## drjongy

I like to take baby back ribs and smoke them for two hours using as little heat as possible. I can then vacuum seal them for use on the grill later. It's nice because they are pre-smoked and you can be eating them in no time when you have a craving. Except for jerky and such, I mostly use my smoker for smoking only, not really for the cooking part....I still like my Holland grill best for that.


----------



## curty

drjongy, That is something to try. Previously (before I got the smoker) I used to buy smoked babybacks from a butcher shop that were not fully cooked and then put them in a crock pot all day. Very tasty and VERY tender.


----------



## MossyMO

Cyrus
*FINISHING SAUCE (for Pulled Pork) *
1 Cup Cider Vinegar 
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar 
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning 
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper 
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.

I use it in one of those clear Ketchup bottles you can get from Wally World for about $0.99. Snip a little bit larger hole out of the spout with a pair of scissors or a drill bit larger than the original hole. Once all your ingredients are mixed together, put your finger over the top, and shake vigorously.

Randomly squirt this over warm freshly pulled Pork, then kind of mix it up with gloved hands. This adds very little heat (despite the Red Pepper) and mellows out the stronger, gamier parts of the Shoulder. The Vinegar also helps break it down even more for some REAL juicy pork.

Personally, I eat it just like that. Guests for dinner can hav it plain, add finishing sauce or whatever bbq sauce they prefer once it's on their plates or bun!

drjongy
No arguement from me on the Holland grill, we have the fullsize and the Companion model; right tool for the right job !!!


----------



## Cyrus

Curty

The turkey breast came out very moist and the legs just pulled right off the carcass. I used apple wood for the first time. It's a very mild smoke flavor and seemed to be the right amount of smoke for me. I smoked the bird up until the last 90 minutes of cooking. I think the long cooking time and the low heat helped to keep the meat moist.

drjongy

I think for some things the smoker is better for cooking till done with low heat, but I don't have a decent grill either. I like your idea for the ribs when there isn't time to mess with a smoker. I have been smoking sliced jerky for 2 hours with low heat and finishing it in the dehydrator . I get better control over the drying process and the house smells of hickory smoke an added bonus. 

MossyMo

Thanks for sharing the finishing sauce recipe. I will keep it on file and try it next time I make pulled pork.


----------



## KEN W

That turkey looks great. :beer:

When my family was home over Christmas I took 3 full racks of ribs and smoked them for just 1 hour.Then cut them into individual ribs and browned them on the grill to get out some of the fat.Froze them until the day we wanted to eat them.My wife then put them in a big roaster and cooked them in her homemade BBQ sause until they were ready to eat.......juicy and my kids couldn't get enough.......no leftovers.


----------



## curty

Anyone ever somke fish?

I smoked some Northern pike the other day, I used Hi Mountain brine. 
It tasted great but was a little on the dry side (too dry) should I have used water in the pan?

Tonights menu I'm going to smoke a boneless rib end roast, Hope it turns out good :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Yeah, with fish use some water in the pan.


----------



## KEN W

I also use water in the pan when smoking fish.Try this recipe.....leave it in as long as it takes to get done.....

3 cups water
2 Tbs. salt
1/2 Cup Brn sugar
1 tsp Worchester 
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Put fish in for at least 4 hours....longer is better.Smoke around 1 hour depending on how thick the pieces are.They will be a nice brown color when done.

This is a lot cheaper than Hi-mountain and tastes great.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Cyrus said:


> Curty
> 
> The turkey breast came out very moist and the legs just pulled right off the carcass. I used apple wood for the first time. It's a very mild smoke flavor and seemed to be the right amount of smoke for me. I smoked the bird up until the last 90 minutes of cooking. I think the long cooking time and the low heat helped to keep the meat moist.
> 
> drjongy
> 
> I think for some things the smoker is better for cooking till done with low heat, but I don't have a decent grill either. I like your idea for the ribs when there isn't time to mess with a smoker. I have been smoking sliced jerky for 2 hours with low heat and finishing it in the dehydrator . I get better control over the drying process and the house smells of hickory smoke an added bonus.
> 
> MossyMo
> 
> Thanks for sharing the finishing sauce recipe. I will keep it on file and try it next time I make pulled pork.


Cyrus,

I'm going to do a turkey this weekend, I have a couple questions for you. Did you brine the turkey first and if you did what did you use. What temp did you set the smoker at ?? Did you start low and then go up or did you just start out with a high setting?? Did you use the water pan? I have the same smoker as you and I want "MY" turkey to look just like yours :lol: .. That one looks delish........

Just reread the entire thread and you answered most of my questions, but any tips would be helpful.


----------



## Cyrus

> Cyrus,
> 
> I'm going to do a turkey this weekend, I have a couple questions for you. Did you brine the turkey first and if you did what did you use. What temp did you set the smoker at ?? Did you start low and then go up or did you just start out with a high setting?? Did you use the water pan? I have the same smoker as you and I want "MY" turkey to look just like yours :lol: .. That one looks delish........
> 
> Just reread the entire thread and you answered most of my questions, but any tips would be helpful.


Browndog

I did brine my turkey for 8 hours even though it was brined already when I bought it. Rinse the turkey with water to get the brine off. Pat the skin dry and put olive oil on the skin before putting in the smoker. This will help keep in moisture and help with the rich brown color I am told.

If you don't have one a digital themeter that you can sit on top of the smoker and run the sensor wire through the vent opening into the turkey leg or breast is a nice accessory.I picked up two Acurite's at walmart for just under $14 a piece.

If your looking for a pan. I put the turkey into a 14 7/16" x 10 5/8" x 2 7/8" Lasagna pan that I got from walmart. This fits perfect in the Masterbuilt smoker.

I filled my water pan about 3/4 full with a 50/50 mixture of water and apple cider.

I was trying to get my smoker to 260deg but it never got past 232deg. I think next time I would pre heat the water in the pan and let the smoker heat up to 260-275 if it will get that hot before putting the turkey into the smoker. I got pressed for time and did not do this and I think that was some of my heat problems. I thought the meat might have gotten to dry that is why I wanted 260deg instead of 275. I ended up doing the turkey at 232deg. I just could not get the heat up to 260deg. So start out high heat and stay high heat.

Let the turkey sit for at least 15-30 minutes before carving. I don't know what this does but everything I read says to do this.

Here is the brine recipe I used. I just used tap water without boiling it. I didn't leave it brine for 1 hour per pound either more like 1/2 hour per pound.

This brine recipe makes enough for a whole turkey and will add flavor and give you a juicier and more tender bird.
INGREDIENTS:

* 1 gallon water
* 1 cup salt (1 1/2 cups Kosher or coarse salt)
* 1/2 cup sugar
* 6 fresh tarragon leaves or 1/4 cup dried tarragon
* 1 teaspoon black pepper

PREPARATION:
The water you use should not be chlorinated. If you don't have easy access to good spring water. Boil it first, let the water cool and then add all other ingredients. Mix thoroughly. Place Turkey in large non-metallic dish and cover completely with brine.

Let sit in refrigerator for 1 hour per pound. Remove Turkey from Brine, rinse thoroughly and dry. Coat with olive oil. Place in Smoker.


----------



## djleye

How long do you smoke the boston butt for, I am thinking I might try one this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## waterwolf

> How long do you smoke the boston butt for, I am thinking I might try one this weekend


I did two 5 lb'rs last night and it took 10 hours at 220 degrees F.

Internal temp was 190 degrees F when I pulled it. Turned out great.[/quote]


----------



## curty

Thanks guys, for the tips on smoking fish, I guess I should have used water.
(makes sence)

By the way the ribs end roast I smoked yesterday was awsome stuff.


----------



## MossyMO

djleye
I smoke pork butt at 225º spritzing with apple juice once an hour. When the internal meat temp reaches 165º I double wrap the butt in foil pouring a little apple juice over the butt wrapped in foil. If you are planning on having sliced pork I suggest pulling the foiled butt at 180 to 185º. If you are planning on pulled pork I would suggest pulling the foiled butt at 200 to 205º.

My next step I feel makes a world of difference and might sound odd to some. I wrap the foiled butt in towels and place the butt in a cooler and put towels on top of the towel wrapped, foiled butt taking up any extra cooler space and let the butt sit slowly cooking in its juices for about 2 hours, then remove and slice or pull. This final step in the cooler will give you a much more moister pork butt in my opinion.


----------



## djleye

Generally I hate a moist butt.........In this case I will make and exception!!!! :lol: :wink: Thanks MO!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Here is the turkey I did last night I put it in at 9:00 pm at 225 deg. and at 7:00 am this morning the internal temp. was 171 deg.

For the brine I used

1 gal apple cider
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup honey
1 cup brown sugar
1 gal water

Befor I put the bird in the smoker I strained some Italion dressing to get the chunks out that would plug up the injector and injected the bird with the oil from the dressing.

Has great tast and is still moist.


----------



## Cyrus

Browndog

Man that looks like it turned out very well, nice looking bird. I like your brine recipe. I will try it in the future. Thanks for posting your recipe

How much did your turkey weigh? What did you use for smoking wood?


----------



## BROWNDOG

Cyrus said:


> Browndog
> 
> Man that looks like it turned out very well, nice looking bird. I like your brine recipe. I will try it in the future. Thanks for posting your recipe
> 
> How much did your turkey weigh? What did you use for smoking wood?


Thanks,

The turkey was 13.5 pounds. I used cherry wood, I have never used it befor but I liked the taste.

Iv'e got some pork butt in the fridge that I'm going to do tommoro..


----------



## lcac31

Hi All,

Where can I find the total smoking times for various meats?


----------



## Norm70

There really is not a set time for smoking any type of meat. you need to go by internal temp. By yourself a digital meat thermometer. and look up the internal temp for doneness on the internet. I have done pork shoulder that took 5 hrs, and i have done some that has taken 14 both shoulders were around the same weight. If you plan on doing ribs use a 3-2-1 method. 3 hrs with smoke, 2 hrs foiled,1 1 hr cook time to firm them up. for smoked sausage take it up to an internal temp of 152. this goes for pepper sticks and summer sausage too. If your doing Pulled pork or beef go to an internal temp of about 195-200. jerkey is more by touch than by temp. remember any sausage, pepper sticks, summer sausage or jerky you put in the smoker must be cured!

a good reference is www.smoked-meat.com


----------



## danman539

I just made my first batch of venison jerky to day. I used some heavy stainless steel wire, just cut it a little long & bend one end. Take the rack out slide the meat on the wire like a shish kabob. A Lot faster & the meat hangs nice.


----------

